# The new bmw 2 series gran tourer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The new BMW 2 Series Gran Tourer is the first premium compact model to offer up to seven seats and fully meet the mobility requirements of young families. Compact exterior dimensions go hand in hand with tremendous flexibility on the inside: a sliding second row of seats with adjustable backrest, a third row of seats that fold into the floor, and provision for up to five universal child seats are just some of the features on offer.








The new BMW 2 Series Gran Tourer is available with a choice of five turbocharged petrol and diesel engines, all sourced from BMW's latest engine family. With either three or four-cylinders, these advanced powerplants offer superb efficiency and, in the case of the 220i and 220d, a 0-62mph time as low as 7.8 seconds. The 220d xDrive is also the only car in its class to team four-wheel drive with seven-seat capability.








With the latest EfficientDynamics and ConnectedDrive technologies, the new 2 Series Gran Tourer takes advantage of BMW's lead in driver safety, energy-saving and connectivity features. And thanks to its typically BMW-like sporting dynamics, it fuses its inherent practicality with genuine driver entertainment, thereby creating a uniquely appealing package


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

For a minute there I thought you posted pictures of the new ford C max!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

It looks ok, very Mazda Premacy though.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Not the best looking bmw on the market, i can also see a bit of c max init.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

I love BMW's, having had 8 so far, but this is awful. Its like a BMW van!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> It looks ok, very Mazda Premacy though.


Indeed, and about 10 years after the CMax, Picasso etc etc

Saw one of the shorter 2 series Actives in the showroom earlier this week, stickered up at £40k - Get real BMW :wall::wall::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

ken m sport said:


> Its like a BMW van!


Now there's an idea! :thumb:

These are RWD and 4WD? Not FWD?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I think BMW have lost their way. There is too much choice from them. How can a showroom stock every model they keep coming up with


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a dreadful looking thing.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Ive just been sick


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Hahaha, BMW stealing the Zafira design on the front and focus Estate on the rear!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Its horrible!

However, all them school run mums in Cheshire will go mental for them! Bet it sells like hot cakes!


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

davies20 said:


> Its horrible!
> 
> Bet it sells like hot cakes!


Bet it'll depreciate like hot cakes too


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

That looks terrible!


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

Awful


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a shame bmw made this. I always admired the fact they didn't make family cars or vans and just stuck by regular cars. But now this, together with their introduction of FWD and their awfull designs these days are the reason my next car won't be a bmw


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Shaun said:


> Hahaha, BMW stealing the Zafira design on the front and focus Estate on the rear!


I thought the back looked like a Zafira, cover the front with your hand and you`ll see what i mean. Ive had 3 zafiras in the past.


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

Someone tell me that this is an early 1st April joke...The only BMW thing I can see here is the badge.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice colour :thumb:

Apart from that....well....I ain't really got much to say. I'm not a lover of these people carrier things anyway; being a single bloke there ain't much use for 'em in my world. They just all seem to look the same too - same clump in the middle, and then the nose, butt, and badges go on.

Edit : Spooky! Just had an email from BMW wanting to tell my all about this thing. Here's a site link : http://www.bmw.co.uk/en_GB/new-vehicles/2/grantourer/2015/start.html


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

J306TD said:


> I think BMW have lost their way. There is too much choice from them. How can a showroom stock every model they keep coming up with


Agreed, thought this years ago. Was a brand in the 90's & back you could aspire to for luxury & performance, now they sell anything & everything including This thing Looks like a Zafira = Bland (with a BMW price & options list).


----------



## THQuattro (Jun 13, 2014)

Its horrible.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

J306TD said:


> I think BMW have lost their way. There is too much choice from them. How can a showroom stock every model they keep coming up with


Because BMW dealers have been told to increase the size of there showrooms by 2017. If they don't they you loose certain benefits and kickback from BMW UK.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

It's a bimmer so at least it's RWD isn't it oh not even got that going for it


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

ken m sport said:


> Because BMW dealers have been told to increase the size of there showrooms by 2017. If they don't they you loose certain benefits and kickback from BMW UK.


There is too many cars and many of them aren't needed.

I was in the dealer a few months back and there was a 3 series saloon, a 3 series estate, a 4 series which is a 3 series coupe, a 3 series GT and a 4 series Gran Coupe.

Total overkill in such a small area. Now it appears they are going to fill in every market that you will never need.

At least BMW still make plenty of good cars, but they are going to draw more negative attention for the poor ones they make.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Total dilution of the brand, they have just gone silly now with way too many models. I think their philosophy is anything we make will sell because of a badge. Perhaps in some ways yes but those who originally bought BMW for prestige/luxury/fast sports saloons will likely go elsewhere as their Presigeness has gone due to the boring old mundane tatt that is produced today. I think they are trying to compete with Kia, Hyundai etc.

That said Audi are getting too many models in their range too.

Some brands should have stayed with what they were renowned for rather than becoming a Supermarket brand.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Car Key said:


> Now there's an idea! :thumb:
> 
> These are RWD and 4WD? Not FWD?


Front wheel drive cars. With the option of xdrive on the 220d


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

What has happened to a simple range of small car, medium estate / hatch, large car estate / hatch, executive and a 4x4. This offers all buyers plenty of choice


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Well that another niche in there range filled that didn't need filling ...oh dear god


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm a big bmw fan but they really have lost the plot with some of the recent models, this Is terrible


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh dear......I thought they'd reached the low point with the X1


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Oh dear......I thought they'd reached the low point with the X1


And X6


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

andystevens said:


> And X6


I quite like the new x6.

X6M is a proper bit of kit.


----------

